# Which Skidsteer for blowing? (non commercial)



## k9Truk (Nov 5, 2009)

I realise that's a very open question, so I'll lay out my situation which should narrow down the options.
Complete noobie to skidsteers, (and snow removal) so I have no bias towards any manufacturer and absolutely no experience driving/working any of them, so ease of use is a must. 

I'm in Alaska which hugely limits the number of choices I have ( or else my budget gets spent on shipping rather than the machine).
I'm looking for something to use to primarily snow blow my dog yard perimeter fence, an acre area in front of our shop and a half mile of driveway. Summertime use will be dirt/sand moving and putting in new trails through our land. The land is flat, dry and heavily treed with black spruce. So, that's the rough outline. Ive got around 20K to spend. I've found a 2000 Bobcat 773 with 1200 hours with an Erskine snowblower or a Cat 226B for about the same money, but I'd still need to buy a snowblower for it. Do you guys have any opinions or suggestions? Thanks P.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

a blowe is around $5k max but you probally find a used one cheaper and a good used skid steer is $15k for a 2004 or 2005 model i like new holland i never used a cat buy the 773 is a good med sized machine what is his price i would not pay more than $12 -$14k for that set up it is almost 10 years old even with the low hours it cou;d be abused


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

ponyboy;852743 said:


> a blowe is around $5k max but you probally find a used one cheaper and a good used skid steer is $15k for a 2004 or 2005 model i like new holland i never used a cat buy the 773 is a good med sized machine what is his price i would not pay more than $12 -$14k for that set up it is* almost 10 years old even with the low hours it cou;d be abused*


A 2008 model with 500 hours could have also been abused, I don't think the age of a machine affects whether it was abused or not.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

i agree some older things are built better but on the same note usually the newer technogoly is user friendly and comfortable. I see the difference between my 2003 NH and my new 2009 NH I would let some qualified to look at it before you buy a big purchase


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

CAUTION: Do not buy a skid steer with wheels if you intend on using the machine in the woods come summertime. Those tires will break through, and that skid will sit on it's belly very quickly. I have one with wheels, one with tracks, and the tracks are without question the way to go for woods work. I put 100 carbide studs (screw in type) in each track for snow removal in the winter. If you don't stud them for ice and snow, the rubber tracks don't have what it takes. Conversely, I run chains on my tires too, as they just spin without them under a huge load. Good luck!


----------



## Jsch2000 (Feb 28, 2004)

nhpatriot;853917 said:


> CAUTION: Do not buy a skid steer with wheels if you intend on using the machine in the woods come summertime. Those tires will break through, and that skid will sit on it's belly very quickly. I have one with wheels, one with tracks, and the tracks are without question the way to go for woods work.* I put 100 carbide studs (screw in type) in each track for snow removal in the winter.* If you don't stud them for ice and snow, the rubber tracks don't have what it takes. Conversely, I run chains on my tires too, as they just spin without them under a huge load. Good luck!


You say you have tried studs in your tracks? Do they make a noticeable? I have a Tak 130. Been running a blower. Traction not to much of a problem. Pushing snow up any kind of an incline, thats another story. Where did you purchase the studs. And what length studs are you using?


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

Check these out: https://www.kenjones.com/Scripts/XListAll.aspx?XGID=ICE_STUDS&calledFrom=

You will notice a tremendous difference in applications where maximum traction is desired. I can't imagine trying to push a big box full of snow without them.

I actually don't know whether these are the one's that I have or not, though they look like it. I had them installed when the machine was purchased from New Holland by the dealership, before I took delivery of the machine.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Check out iron planet.com. They have hundreds of skids on auction every week. You can look for them by location so you can find one close to you. You can also look at their evaluations to see what a good machine looks like vs one with a lot of hours. I've seen skids with 5 to 10 thousand hours on them, so if you take care of them they can last. There is a link below with a lot of pics of a CAT in B.C. not to far for shipping. Over 50 pictures to look at.xysport

2006 Caterpillar 246B Skid-Steer Loader w/ VTS Track System

Enclosed cab w/heater, Cat 3044C engine, aux hyd plumbing, 18" track belts, 79" loader bucket, VTS track system

Meter Reading: 531 Hours

Winning Bid: USD US $19,500- Location: British Columbia- Serial Number: PAT04694

http://www.ironplanet.com/jsp/s/item/230762

There are a lot of other skids in the 12 - 20 k range. Good luck


----------

